# Differences between INFP and ISFP.



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Apart from the functions, although quite similar, how can you tell them apart? I'm pretty sure some INFP's are ISFP on the forum.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

ISFPs tend to be more hands on than INFPs. ISFPs, because of Se, need to experience the world with their senses first wherasINFPs will prefer to think and theorize first. ISFPs are more grounded to reality and speak more with concrete language, INFPs have trouble with realistic and think and speak with more abstract and metaphorical language.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Psilo has pretty much summed up me and my ISFP friend. I am a lot bigger picture thinking then he is, and I have trouble with a lot of practical tasks and skills compared to him. I also completely forget, or ignore, the mundane 'average' obvious things in life. I often sometimes, not so much now, look in between lines that aren't there, which may confuse people at times.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Also if anyone has anything relationship specific to comment on, feel free to add to this thread, I have a similar question though focused on the romantic side:

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...mistry-like-between-infp-isfp.html#post260508


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I imagine one of the most common causes for mistyping as INFP for an ISFP is due to faulty descriptions - both Se and ISFP descriptions imply that ISFPs are constantly immersed in the world, whereas it's actually common for them to indulge in daydreams, like INFPs do. The 'S' part may lead many, even those who write the descriptions, to believe that ISFPs are never imaginative.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I think the main scientific difference is this:

TreeBob is attracted to INFP

TreeBob is not attracted to ISFP

I have done extensive clinical studies to back this up.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think the main scientific difference is this:
> 
> TreeBob is attracted to INFP
> 
> ...


Funny man.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Grey said:


> I imagine one of the most common causes for mistyping as INFP for an ISFP is due to faulty descriptions - both Se and ISFP descriptions imply that ISFPs are constantly immersed in the world, whereas it's actually common for them to indulge in daydreams, like INFPs do. The 'S' part may lead many, even those who write the descriptions, to believe that ISFPs are never imaginative.


QFE. Because I feel I may have implied this unintentionally. 

Pe is auxilliary to Fi in both IXFPs. ISFPs still engage primarily with Fi, making them just as aloof and out of it as INFPs. Concrete and abstract refer more to what content they perceive first, sensory or connections within. 

I also think there are a number of mistyped ISFPs because the descriptions sound better and are biased towards INFP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grey said:


> I imagine one of the most common causes for mistyping as INFP for an ISFP is due to faulty descriptions - both Se and ISFP descriptions imply that ISFPs are constantly immersed in the world, whereas it's actually common for them to indulge in daydreams, like INFPs do. The 'S' part may lead many, even those who write the descriptions, to believe that ISFPs are never imaginative.


Thank you! I hate how the ISFP descriptions make ISFPs sound like uncreative airheads. Honestly, I now think I'm a ISFP. However, we all know that doesn't mean that I dislike abstract things. Anyone can like those, even if some types are more likely to enjoy them.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grey said:


> I imagine one of the most common causes for mistyping as INFP for an ISFP is due to faulty descriptions - both Se and ISFP descriptions imply that ISFPs are constantly immersed in the world, whereas it's actually common for them to indulge in daydreams, like INFPs do. The 'S' part may lead many, even those who write the descriptions, to believe that ISFPs are never imaginative.


Thank you! I hate how the ISFP descriptions make ISFPs sound like uncreative airheads. Once, I even heard that ISFPs supposedly don't seek literature, Philosophy, or science. While I don't seek out science, I definitely seek out literature and Philosophy(especially ethics Philosophy!) Honestly, I now think I'm a ISFP. However, we all know that doesn't mean that I dislike abstract things. Anyone can like those, even if some types are more likely to enjoy them. The funny thing is that whenever I take free online tests, I always get INFP. But when I am honest when taking the cognitive tests, I get ISFP.


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

The difference is, Sensors suck. Duh. (J/K,<3 you ISFPs)


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

INFP and ISFP are similar when it comes to intense feelings, being scattery, private, daydreamy, a little clumsy, creative, seeking to understand who they are, driven to build and maintain their unique identities (often seen through clothing styles, choice of activity, artsy, etc). Both of them appear calm, silent and observant? Perhaps hesitant too.

However, what is the difference between these two types? The major one I've picked up on is the fact that ISFPs will want to know something, talk about it and understand it for a specific purpose and are mostly looking forward to have it case-closed as soon as they feel they've understood that very thing. They seem to show a limited capacity for engaging in long hours of discussion of a particular thing to dig deeper and deeper and indulge in immense possibilities and breaking the glass ceilings as you keep going up the 34 storey building! This is because the ISFPs need to learn things practically too. They need role models, they need to touch and feel something. They need to try it out with their hands. They need to see if it helps them to interact with their reality better. They don't want to be tied down with responsibilities and rules so they're able to maintain enough space to discover how much something that already exists, works for them. They need to be inspired and motivated and it can only happen if it is in sync with their personal values. They're easily let down just like the INFPs feel let down, and thus you see a similar reaction from both of them, becoming sensitive and so called 'unrealistic'. I think ISFPs are way more in touch with the happenings of social life than INFP. ISFPs seem to know a lot about trends, fashion, etc. They also seek out interests that are specific to their inner-self. For instance, my ISFP friend loves watching Avatar (cartoon) due to the water girl character and not necessarily being too emotionally involved with the storyline. She's pretty selective and specific. She can relate better than I can with the daily practical things and it's happenings that I find mundane, although her insights about them will be interestng to me. ISFPs, when seeing someone in a problem or in distress, tend to say "that person needs help", and will be practical in this regard. But an INFP is more likely to say "that person needs help in ____________", and will try to point the direction for the person in need, and may also be practical if required. 

INFPs on the other hand trust their intuition more than requiring concrete data/proof/experience. They seem to only be concrete when it comes to the point when they "feel" their idea to the maximum. They begin to have a rush and be on a "high" and really energized enough to channel out the life they worked out within themselves... a way to share themselves and connect with people, objects, tasks, etc. Any actions that truly lives up to their deepest convictions. There's a little bit of an inner-ENFJ in them. They tend to be avoidant of being pressured to do things out of necessity or if by force, until it makes sense to them that they must do so. They'll even be willing to take care of a sick person for long hours if it means their values approve of it, which on the onset may seem like they're being told what to do or doing what they should be doing. Being in touch with reality isn't the most important aspect for them, in fact, reality will sometimes completely shoot over their head. Because they have some difficulties interacting with reality as it is, they learn the ability to translate what's complex to most people into a simplified form that's understandable to people. This is because the INFP searches deeper and deeper into what interests them (be it them selves, a topic, a cartoon, a comparison of two or more thing, etc). So the more they comprehend things, the more they feel of great service to reality by bringing their unique perspectives, talents and abilities into the world, their own lives and people's lives. They can provide deep-rooted and a wise understanding of various thing, especially of people and their problems/enthusiasm/inspirations/goals/etc. They won't be the first ones to follow rules, but they will be one of the first ones to know what counts. Even sadness is a rich human experience for them that they're willing to embrace and consider it. It's not important for them to escape sadness and find something to distract them, although they will realize it needs to be done sometimes. They also seem to be reconciling with their past a lot. The present can't be without the past and future... and being in the present is part of their challenge. They seem to try to get the past and future to meet ends with the present and get overwhelmed easily. When they walk away from a debate/discussion or conflicting situation, it's not because something "is said and done and it's time to move on"... it's more like a retreat, to catch a breath and to hope things will be ok, and if an INFP can, they'll return to the situation to try and bring consensus or peace. Otherwise, they enjoy a long deep discussion, so long as it avoids a fight over whose right. Their interests are not "specific", they're merely the tip of the ice-berg. Their interests are more 'general' because, as long as too many rules aren't applied to it, they feel the freedom to search through their interests as much as they would like. What's more specific to them is what ever's in sync with their deep values, spirituality and what works for the good of people and situations. They know their values very well and they know what they believe in, but they're not necessarily sure of what is it that they specifically want to do as there are too many things they'd like to do. So given all of this, INFPs tend to be more spacey, less willing than the ISFP to have a hand-on approach to learning, less in tune with social norms than the ISFP, needing more personal space for creativity than the ISFP who, just like the ISTP, need socializing in the real world in some way or form (probably due to the S in their personality). INFPs probably more willing to discuss things to great length and depth whereas the ISFP will keep it less complicated and more realistic. 

However, both value a lot of the same things, and we see eye to eye in similar activities, and understand each other's intense feelings and expressive thoughts. It's very fascinating. But ISFPs are like "errm... ok" to the INFP when the INFP gets all spacey and abstract... whereas the INFP would be like "but..but...but!" when the ISFP keeps an explanation of something concrete and basic when, according to the INFP, it needs elaboration and consideration of some out-of-the-box quests!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

INFP's are highly abstract and lost in a world of constant idealism and dreams. 
ISFP's are more worldly, excited by the external world, and really enjoy art and artistic expression.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> ... and really enjoy art and artistic expression.


INFP's can be very artistic too (especially with music, it seems). A lot of people seem to think that only SP's are artists, because that's how Keirsey labeled them. But I think IxxP would make a more accurate "artisan" temperament than xSxP (I consider ExSP's more _performers_ than true artists, if that makes any sense)

But as has been said, abstract vs concrete thinking is the best way to differ between the types. Also the fact that you are on an internet forum makes me more inclined to type you as an N (ISFP's are terribly underrepresented on this site, at least)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think ISFPs are labeled 'the artists' in the way of 'physical arts' such as painting and music as, in theory, Fi-Se could make way for self-expression through physical mediums. It's not like only ISFPs can be artists or only INTPs can be thinkers or only ENTPs can be visionaries. But I don't see why ESFPs would be less likely to be able to fit that title either. If you look at the IxxPs and the ExxPs, the ExxPs are, again theoretically, more oriented toward effecting the world and the IxxPs are more self oriented. That's the only reason why the ESFPs would be 'the performer' and the ISFP would by 'the artist'.

I just realized I was deviating slightly from what the person above me was actually talking about, but I still think it applies, somewhat.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> INFP's can be very artistic too (especially with music, it seems). A lot of people seem to think that only SP's are artists, because that's how Keirsey labeled them. But I think IxxP would make a more accurate "artisan" temperament than xSxP (I consider ExSP's more _performers_ than true artists, if that makes any sense)
> 
> But as has been said, abstract vs concrete thinking is the best way to differ between the types. Also the fact that you are on an internet forum makes me more inclined to type you as an N (ISFP's are terribly underrepresented on this site, at least)


Indeed. I was iffy about stating that in the first place. 
So I'll accept it's omission.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

anon said:


> INFP and ISFP are similar when it comes to intense feelings, being scattery, private, daydreamy, a little clumsy, creative, seeking to understand who they are, driven to build and maintain their unique identities (often seen through clothing styles, choice of activity, artsy, etc). Both of them appear calm, silent and observant? Perhaps hesitant too.
> 
> However, what is the difference between these two types? The major one I've picked up on is the fact that ISFPs will want to know something, talk about it and understand it for a specific purpose and are mostly looking forward to have it case-closed as soon as they feel they've understood that very thing. They seem to show a limited capacity for engaging in long hours of discussion of a particular thing to dig deeper and deeper and indulge in immense possibilities and breaking the glass ceilings as you keep going up the 34 storey building! This is because the ISFPs need to learn things practically too. They need role models, they need to touch and feel something. They need to try it out with their hands. They need to see if it helps them to interact with their reality better. They don't want to be tied down with responsibilities and rules so they're able to maintain enough space to discover how much something that already exists, works for them. They need to be inspired and motivated and it can only happen if it is in sync with their personal values. They're easily let down just like the INFPs feel let down, and thus you see a similar reaction from both of them, becoming sensitive and so called 'unrealistic'. I think ISFPs are way more in touch with the happenings of social life than INFP. ISFPs seem to know a lot about trends, fashion, etc. They also seek out interests that are specific to their inner-self. For instance, my ISFP friend loves watching Avatar (cartoon) due to the water girl character and not necessarily being too emotionally involved with the storyline. She's pretty selective and specific. She can relate better than I can with the daily practical things and it's happenings that I find mundane, although her insights about them will be interestng to me. ISFPs, when seeing someone in a problem or in distress, tend to say "that person needs help", and will be practical in this regard. But an INFP is more likely to say "that person needs help in ____________", and will try to point the direction for the person in need, and may also be practical if required.
> 
> ...


According to this, and I stopped reading halfway through the INFP paragraph (because I'm afraid I might forget what I was gonna say), I'm most definitely an ISFP. 

But I do get the rush when I work on something, let's say a website, and I can see my idea bright as day. I work and work, won't stop, won't eat, will continue to work on it untill I'm flat out drained. And if I can't get my project done within, oh, a couple of days, I will leave the project and not work on it ever again. I need to work on it and complete it WHEN I visualize it or else I feel as if I'm going to lose that vision, lose that idea, and not be able to make it as good as I want it to be (the first time I visualized it). I'm a nazi-artist so to speak, I need perfection. When a job is half way done I won't enjoy it. I made a website, for these people, and they seem to love it, the design is awesome they say, but I don't like it because I feel as if I didn't really complete it, and I didn't, really, I did not complete it. There's a lot of things on that website that I didn't fix, certain colors are not the way they should be, but I can't visualize it anymore, and I'm not interested in fixing it anymore so the whole project is undone (to me it is anyway, not to them). I've had numerous interesting requests, job offers, because of that website, and numerous other websites, which would get me paid handsomely, but I'm not interested because I have to work when I 'see,' when I get these 'visions,' when I 'visualize' it. I'm very visual, in my head that is.

In summary. When I see a website design in my mind, I will have to copy the exact same design in my vision, and I gotta copy it at the exact moment I see it, or else.

Edit: And now that I read the rest of the paragraph. I sort of think I'm an INFP again. But it's mostly because, that's how I, interact with... uhm, dare I say, the girl of my dreams? It's sounds iffy, I know. Why, did I, copy the word iffy right after I saw Ti_Dominant use it? Iffy isn't even the right word. So anyway, to hell with it. I think I'm IxFP. I'm a bloody hybrid.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Which one of these types are more likely to deprecate? Self-deprecate, or deprecate in general, to avoid disappointment?

I tend to look at the whole, but focus on certain details, in the past, to determine what is happening here and now, in the present. I don't know if that makes any sense. It sometimes makes me paranoid. I don't know if I should call it paranoid because I'm quite aware of it, but I do feel very judgemental in my head because I assume, and quite often assume the worst. And I do it, I don't know, because something tells me I'm going to get disappointed. Perhaps I take from personal experiences. Does _that_ makes sense? Blah. And whenever I bring these thoughts forward; Mention it to or simply question my own thoughts with others, I'm told I'm a pessimist. "Why do you always have to assume the worst?" I've been told. And so I keep my own thoughts to myself mostly, because I don't want to bother everyone with it. And sometimes I think my thoughts are just plain wack, that's also why I don't mention it to anyone. But isn't this only natural, in order to avoid disappointment? I don't want to fly high across the sky just to have my wings burnt, fall and die.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

You know, that sounds like me. So, I definitely identify as ISFP. Strangely, I think I *communicate* a Sensor, but the topics I talk about tend to be pretty abstract.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> Which one of these types are more likely to deprecate? Self-deprecate, or deprecate in general, to avoid disappointment?
> 
> I tend to look at the whole, but focus on certain details, in the past, to determine what is happening here and now, in the present. I don't know if that makes any sense. It sometimes makes me paranoid. I don't know if I should call it paranoid because I'm quite aware of it, but I do feel very judgemental in my head because I assume, and quite often assume the worst. And I do it, I don't know, because something tells me I'm going to get disappointed. Perhaps I take from personal experiences. Does _that_ makes sense? Blah. And whenever I bring these thoughts forward; Mention it to or simply question my own thoughts with others, I'm told I'm a pessimist. "Why do you always have to assume the worst?" I've been told. And so I keep my own thoughts to myself mostly, because I don't want to bother everyone with it. And sometimes I think my thoughts are just plain wack, that's also why I don't mention it to anyone. But isn't this only natural, in order to avoid
> disappointment? I don't want to fly high across the sky just to have my wings burnt, fall and die.


Hey, I do the same thing too. Often, I just never seem to notice the good details and focus on the negative details instead. Also, I am not sure if abstract vs. concrete is always a good way to determine whether you are a N or S. Then again, I'm only a teenager, so I might still be developing my N/S preferences.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Neve Campbell is wrongly typed as INFP. She seems ISFP to me.
I have some doubts regarding Audrey Hepburn as well.
I may be wrong but Cole Sprouse seemed ISFP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

INFP: ''I just said the exact opposite of what you wanted me to, because screw you!''

ISFP: ''I just did the exact opposite of what you wanted me to, because screw you!''


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

From my POV ISFPs are more active, they have the same strong moral views and their own set of rules but they are also acive, prefer doing not dreaming and considering. 
They are more extraverted.


----------

